# Washburn DIME3 USA Stealth w. Diamond Plate



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

I sold this guitar recently cause i definitely dislike this 24 ¾ gibson scale and Floyd Trems but I am really sure that you will love those picture of a really nice old school Washburn, Dimebag really enjoyed instead of all these strange newer Dean axes The Built quality was really god but the pre owner used to hang this guitar on his wall what reasoned in 2 little cracks where the neck is set into the body. The ebony is one of the nicest I ve ever seen. The inlays were made really well. Strange V like neck that goes into a U at the middle of the neck. Maybe the heaviest axe I ever played it was a pain to play a gig or rehearsal on this monster.. RIP old Washy


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 7, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> How much?
> 
> Also what's up with hate inlay, are those little bomb inlays too? I know the Dime 3 series like the back of my hand, I've never seen anything like this. The Washburn logo looks weird too. They did a small run of these around 2000/2001 and they naked ebony boards. They had the "monster guitars" script next the Washburn logo as well.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but I'm very confused about this guitar.



Not bombs .. just diamonds ...

the Diamond Plates usually went for 5000 USD on ebay


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> How much?
> 
> Also what's up with hate inlay, are those little bomb inlays too? I know the Dime 3 series like the back of my hand, I've never seen anything like this. The Washburn logo looks weird too. They did a small run of these around 2000/2001 and they naked ebony boards. They had the "monster guitars" script next the Washburn logo as well.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but I'm very confused about this guitar.



Sold it for 6500$ to a crazy Mexican dude who loaned the money from the bank! He has a collection of 15 washburn Dimes IIRC! Definitely a total sick guy that loves USA Dime Washburns to death!
I have no clue about the inlays cause I was the 3rd owner! It was the time mick Thompson from slipknot played his BC Rich with Hate inlay, I think this is why the original owner ordered it like this!
This one is indeed from 2000/2001 maybe 1999 and a one of a kind from the custom shop and it was around 3600$ back then and it is all black from the back. Also no clue about the strange logo, its made of plastic and screwed to the headstock, i ve never seen this before aswell!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 7, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> This one is indeed from 2000/2001 maybe 1999 and a one of a kind from the custom shop and it was around 3600$ back then&#8230; and it is all black from the back&#8230;. Also no clue about the strange logo, its made of plastic and screwed to the headstock, i ve never seen this before aswell!



Sorry ? what do you see "weird" about the logo ?

there were 2 diamond plate versions (as the logo is concerned) one was on the truss rod cover, and one was on the headstock just like yours ...


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Sorry ? what do you see "weird" about the logo ?
> 
> there were 2 diamond plate versions (as the logo is concerned) one was on the truss rod cover, and one was on the headstock just like yours ...



Its made out of plastic and screwed to the headstock, i dont know if anybody ever did this but this the only time i saw something like this and thats weired IMO...



HAUCH said:


> Sebastian, you're either confused or don't know the facts. Dig up some literature on these. They most definitely sell for more than 5k now, they were 5k in 2001.



I am pretty sure that this one was 3600$ when the first owner ordered it new back in 2000/2001, after Dime died i saw one that sold for 5999$ pretty fast at ebay.com...


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to be confused then ...  






















and 5k .. just the last one I saw went for 5k  I could be wrong though ..


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 10, 2009)

Sick mine was also different from the ones you postet!
Its not easy to see in the pictures but when you take a close look you see that the diamond plate is not going over the whole top there are some bevels like on the others usa stealth guitars&#8230;


Jep they are going for 5K - 6K whats definitly way too much and forced me to sell it...


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 10, 2009)

good that you got money .. bad I'm not the new owner 
I would give my soul for tha... oh wait I already gave my soul for the COW7 ... hmm... 
so I guess that leaves the kidney ... oh wait its also gone ...



do you have any pictures of the back of the guitar ?


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> good that you got money .. bad I'm not the new owner
> I would give my soul for tha... oh wait I already gave my soul for the COW7 ... hmm...
> so I guess that leaves the kidney ... oh wait its also gone ...
> 
> ...



Not on the web but maybe i have some pics from the back at home! Its just black with a set neck!

But I can tell you there are way better axes out there when it comes to playability and sound especially at this price tag!!!

I bet you are talking about a Japan COW7 right? I am still GASing for a Custom Shop COW DK-7 and could bang my head that I didnt pulled the trigger when DCGL had one up for sale!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 10, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Not on the web but maybe i have some pics from the back at home&#8230;! Its just black with a set neck!
> 
> But I can tell you there are way better axes out there when it comes to playability and sound especially at this price tag!!!
> 
> I bet you are talking about a Japan COW7 right? I am still GASing for a Custom Shop COW DK-7 and could bang my head that I didn&#8217;t pulled the trigger when DCGL had one up for sale!



Yes it's my Japan Desert Camo COW7 

as for a Custom shop there's still one on ebay for sale, Desert Camo one .. but still Custom


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 11, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Yes it's my Japan Desert Camo COW7
> 
> as for a Custom shop there's still one on ebay for sale, Desert Camo one .. but still Custom



That Wolbers Camo is not my cup of tea, i dig the camo finishes ESP does a lot more! Some kind of Desert camo hanneman would be a blast ;-)


----------



## Red&Die (Sep 11, 2009)

I had own two Washburn Dime-3STDP, nice guitar!


----------



## Autofate (Mar 21, 2017)

Funny, I had a few to drink tonight and was going down memory lane listening to Pantera and it made me think of this guitar. It was mine. I ordered it from Spotlight Music in Fort Collins CO probably 2000-2001 I think 3500 was about what I paid. Yes, the 'Hate' inlay was totally after Slipknot. The Washburn logo on the headstock was cut from plastic and then mounted, like 3D. Also, the plate bevels into the body just before the edges, like Dime's did. When I got it I was told his and mine were the only two they would do like that because of the difficulty (not sure if thats true). I sold it on Ebay just before his death to which I kick myself every day because I am sure I could have retired selling it after.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Mar 22, 2017)

Amazing how those guitars travel around the world. 
I have a favourite Washburn Dime model too = the Southern Cross. Amazing guitar and probably rarer than a unicorn to spot in the wild.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## vilk (Mar 23, 2017)

If I'm being totally honest, I am more impressed with those guitar stands. Those individual stands are so classy. I'm assuming the lazy susan looking thing spins around? That's f///in baller.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Mar 23, 2017)

vilk said:


> If I'm being totally honest, I am more impressed with those guitar stands. Those individual stands are so classy. I'm assuming the lazy susan looking thing spins around? That's f///in baller.



Agreed. That whole room is very well put-together.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 23, 2017)

vilk said:


> If I'm being totally honest, I am more impressed with those guitar stands. Those individual stands are so classy. I'm assuming the lazy susan looking thing spins around? That's f///in baller.



I am, too! I love those!!!!


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words fellas! The dim sum stand does indeed spin.
http://www.guitarcenter.com/AS-Crafted-Products/Carousel-Deluxe-Multi-Guitar-Stand.gc

The individual ones are actually cello stands as the pointies are too long for their normal guitar stands.
https://zitherusa.com

Both are the cat's meow!


----------

